# ST Dupont? Are they better then anything else?



## loki993

This is a question I ask about things a lot. When I see something that a fair bit more expensive then some other thinks out there I wonder. 

So seeing as that even the least expensive ST Dupont lighters go for 100+ I have to wonder, are they worth it? Its a fairly simple tool, a tank, igniter and a case. I can get xikars for anywhere from 20 to 80 or so and Lotus for around 20. 

I really like the look of the Maxijets and Xtends though. Its just that kind of money is really hard to justify for a lighter, especially if you can get something that does the same job for a lot cheaper. 

What does the Dupont offer that the other dont? If anything


----------



## bcannon87

I cant justify spending that kind of money for something that does the same as my Ronson! Just my :2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I have a Du Pont X-Tend and a Palio Cutter! Going on 5 years now they perform flawlessly. So for me the original $200 investment has paid huge dividends!:first:


----------



## fivespdcat

Again it's the law of diminishing returns. You need a minimum amount of cost to make the product high quality. After the price is all marketing, lifestyle, prestige, and profit. You decide which fits you. 

*Disclaimer: I own a IM Corona, I love it, because I appreciate the quality, to others it's just a lighter...


----------



## KcJason1

I say Palio or Xikar for cutter! Why Because of the lifetime warranty on both..

For Lighters, I say Xikar! Why lifetime Warranty!! Not sure what others have a lifetime warranty!

Both Palio or Xikar you can take to any B&M that sells them and switch them out on the spot if something goes afoul!

I have actually exchanged a xikar hygrometer under warranty. Not sure if the battery just became low and was giving jacked up readings or what. But they replaced it on the spot! The hygro was seriously jumping between 10-350F in a matter of seconds. Back and forth!

I believe I saw a thread the other day where someone had a dupont that was now discontinued. And Dupont replaced it, but only after they Tossed $100 Duponts way!


----------



## smelvis

I have a drawer full of brand new lighters and cutters. seriously maybe 35 Brand new and a dozen used. I always used the $2.00 ones we send the troops. They work well and when they quit It throw it away.

So I kept looking at this tat face ST Dupont extend and a matching ST Dupont cutter. I loved them looked every time I was at Smokey Joes and finally offered then 20% less and the purty lady brought it to me and I was one happy camper.

Then all the rest of the weekend I read reviews dozens and dozens, I simply couldn't find any bad reviews. I have been using it awhile now and love it the ergonomics are perfect and I know it doesn't matter but I do Love the Face tat theme.

So you make your decision I am happy with mine! :yo:


----------



## loki993

fivespdcat said:


> Again it's the law of diminishing returns. You need a minimum amount of cost to make the product high quality. After the price is all marketing, lifestyle, prestige, and profit. You decide which fits you.
> 
> *Disclaimer: I own a IM Corona, I love it, because I appreciate the quality, to others it's just a lighter...


I can fully appreciate a quality produce and don't mind paying for it



smelvis said:


> I have a drawer full of brand new lighters and cutters. seriously maybe 35 Brand new and a dozen used. I always used the $2.00 ones we send the troops. They work well and when they quit It throw it away.
> 
> So I kept looking at this tat face ST Dupont extend and a matching ST Dupont cutter. I loved them looked every time I was at Smokey Joes and finally offered then 20% less and the purty lady brought it to me and I was one happy camper.
> 
> Then all the rest of the weekend I read reviews dozens and dozens, I simply couldn't find any bad reviews. I have been using it awhile now and love it the ergonomics are perfect and I know it doesn't matter but I do Love the Face tat theme.
> 
> So you make your decision I am happy with mine! :yo:


Yeah those are amazing. I really want to Wolfman release, but there is no way ill be able to swing the price they will probably be asking for it.


----------



## Herf N Turf

Dang, Dave. I don't share your enthusiasm for The Face theme, but I gotta give it up here, those are GREAT lookin'!



loki993 said:


> What does the Dupont offer that the other dont? If anything


It says ST du Pont on it.

Like a lot of things, du Pont used to be the "only game in town". Their smoking accessories were a symbol of quality and status. They worked (for the most part) better than anything else and had immediately recognizable design and style.

Nowadays, there are lots of choices and lots of accessories that work just as well, but du Pont will always be du Pont. It's never been anything you "needed", but for many, something they just couldn't live without. Just like high-line cars. They don't get you from Chicago to Peoria any more effectively, but you look a lot better in it.


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher

I think Don nailed it.


----------



## Nathan King

loki993 said:


> What does the Dupont offer that the other dont? If anything


What does the Dupont offer? Attention to detail. Ask a clerk at a shop to see one. You can tell immediately that it is in a different class than most lighters. The ergonomics are perfect, and each part fits perfectly together with zero play. It's a cleverly engineered, precisely manufactured, and stylish showpiece. To some of us it is important that our accoutrements augment the overall experience of a fine cigar. A Bic would get the job done, but a Dupont is every bit as much of a work of art as the fine aged cigar you're smoking - and that's neat.


----------



## smelvis

I have at least one of everything mentioned including Xkar and they all died. most quickly this is the first one I have had that is still beautiful and still working.

I suppose anyone interested Id sell them I think I got my lighter. I just bought the Opus edition from David for a great price. Might say I have a thing for lighters. Maybe after i get all the Rally prizes and my samplers mailed I will post all my cutters and lighters for sale.

Like cigars buy what you like


----------



## Rock31

@Dave keep me in the loop if any go for sale, still looking for my buddy!

Or maybe I should just fly across the US and take one LOL!

I really like my LiL Buddy lighter but St Dupont does make some mighty fine lighters, one day when everything is paid off I will have one.


----------



## smelvis

What lighter you looking for Ray I forgot man? Yeah you should come get one free if ya show up LOL not kidding 



PS
No Pink Bathrobe except on your Daughter


----------



## Rock31

MUAHAHAHAHAHA! you are too much Dave!

I will PM you after I get some rest!


----------



## smelvis

Night Bro!


----------



## sagatrap

I have both the Maxijet lighter and cutter and I must say that unless you like being paranoid about misplacing/dropping it, go with a cheap lighter and cutter but use triple refined fuel. I regret not buying the Porsche PD8 lighter with built-in punch. Anyone have a good or bad experience with one of those?


----------



## BOTLwife

Kevin won the set at a Tat event early this year. Best lighter he or I have ever used. The cutter is no better or worse than any other double bladed guillotine. Would we have paid for the set? No. Would we buy another ST DuPont lighter? Yes, a "normal" release, not the expense of the Face or Wolfie sets. Especially since the Wolfie is the same price as this set without the cutter.


----------



## chris14001

Dupont in my mind is the cadillac of lighters but like my dupont its parked in its original box. Just to scared to loose it or leave it behind. I loose gas station lighters like there matches!!! they are great quality and unique!


----------



## Presbo

I almost bought a Du Pont X-Tend about a year ago. I went into my Local B&M and asked to see the lighter. I tried to light it several times, but it won't light. So I gave it back and he tried to light it and it took him several ( 3x ) times to light. It was new out of the box under glass. :mmph: I thanked the man for showing that to me but no thanks.


----------



## Herf N Turf

I used to tell people this all the time when trying to sell expensive sunglasses in my ski shops. They'd say, "I don't buy expensive sunglasses because I'm too afraid I'd sit on them, or lose them."

Me, "When you pay $200 for a pair of sunglasses, you don't sit on them, or lose them. You pay attention to them, remain conscious of them and treat them like $200 sunglasses."

Most people will never drop, or lose track of an ST du Pont lighter.


----------



## loki993

smelvis said:


> I have at least one of everything mentioned including Xkar and they all died. most quickly this is the first one I have had that is still beautiful and still working.
> 
> I suppose anyone interested Id sell them I think I got my lighter. I just bought the Opus edition from David for a great price. Might say I have a thing for lighters. Maybe after i get all the Rally prizes and my samplers mailed I will post all my cutters and lighters for sale.
> 
> Like cigars buy what you like


Yeah, I have a bit of a thing for lighters too, another reason I look at the Duponts from time to time.



BOTLwife said:


> Kevin won the set at a Tat event early this year. Best lighter he or I have ever used. The cutter is no better or worse than any other double bladed guillotine. Would we have paid for the set? No. Would we buy another ST DuPont lighter? Yes, a "normal" release, not the expense of the Face or Wolfie sets. Especially since the Wolfie is the same price as this set without the cutter.


So 400 now for just the lighter? I was figuring 2

Great pic BTW



Herf N Turf said:


> I used to tell people this all the time when trying to sell expensive sunglasses in my ski shops. They'd say, "I don't buy expensive sunglasses because I'm too afraid I'd sit on them, or lose them."
> 
> Me, "When you pay $200 for a pair of sunglasses, you don't sit on them, or lose them. You pay attention to them, remain conscious of them and treat them like $200 sunglasses."
> 
> Most people will never drop, or lose track of an ST du Pont lighter.


You make a good point.


----------



## smelvis

BOTLwife said:


> Kevin won the set at a Tat event early this year. Best lighter he or I have ever used. The cutter is no better or worse than any other double bladed guillotine. Would we have paid for the set? No. Would we buy another ST DuPont lighter? Yes, a "normal" release, not the expense of the Face or Wolfie sets. Especially since the Wolfie is the same price as this set without the cutter.


I am happy for you guy's it is quite different than anything else I hear that. to bad it's priced so high I may have one some day in a year or two when they still are trying to sell them and reduce the cost to an affordable amount.

Congrats


----------



## Bad Andy

I am not familiar with the ST Dupont lighters. They look awfully similar to the Promethius lighters and cutters. I have 2 Promethius lighters and one of their cutters and I really like them alot. I especially like the flint light jet torch. Maybe the Promethius are just private labeled ST Duponts? They cost about $ 95 for the lighter, and $ 75 for the cutter.


----------



## smelvis

No offense bro but I would bet serious cash Prometheus is not even in the same class or even close to the Duponts. I has 2 out of three Prometheus that did,'t work right outta the box of GOF sets even the Warranty people basically told him to bugger off.

I an very happy yours works though it's nice to see someone getting what they paid for.

Thanks

I want to apologize if I come off so pro ST Dupont it's just that I have at least 35 new and maybe 10 used lighters all with names we all discuss with fondness in the end they all stop working. I do all the correct maintenance all use 5x refined Vector fuel but have tried them all.

My Duponts though they are new to me are like they fit my hand like a glove and are just perfect to me at least so far. I read hundreds of reviews and it was pretty hard to find a bad one. So that's why I like mine so much. And like Don said regarding paying so much he's right I always know where all mine are.

Peace brothers and Sisters 

Dave


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_Gotta agree with DAVE Du PONTS ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## bc8436

I have 2 Dupont lighters, a Maxijet and a Ligne 2

The Maxijet has become my go-to lighter. It works really well in all conditions. Once in a while though, I'll break out the Ligne 2 just to hear it "clang" LOL


----------



## Bad Andy

I'll keep my eyes out for the Dupont lighters. They sound like a really good product. 

I do know that when I first got my lighter, I had trouble with it after a month or two. My B&M replaced it with a new one for me. Been fine ever since (about one and a half years). The other lighter (table lighter) I received as a promo at a God of Fire event with box purchase.


----------



## Goodkat

It's like comparing a custom Ed Brown 1911 to a Sig. Both are reliable, accurate, and very well made, but one is a work of art.


----------



## Bad Andy

Very good analogy Cameron. I have a Sig, and it's great, but it is no Ed Brown.


----------



## Herf N Turf

I too agree with Smelly. The reviews on Prometheus are not at all positive. Not in the same league.


----------



## sengjc

Depends who you ask. I would say: pretty much the best.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Goodkat said:


> It's like comparing a custom Ed Brown 1911 to a Sig. Both are reliable, accurate, and very well made, but one is a work of art.


THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## TrmptPlyr

I've had my Ligne II for a number of years, absolutely love it! Got a great deal on it at Cigars By Chivas in Pasadena, CA (largest selection of DuPont in any B&M I've ever seen) One thing a lot of people don't talk about is the fact that since the Ligne I, Ligne II etc are soft flame lighters, you can take them with you when you travel (which I have the good fortune to do frequently... the photo above for example was from a 9 day business trip to Cabo)


----------



## The Rodster

The ST Dupont MaxiJet lighter is superb, and without a doubt my favourite lighter I own. I then took the next step and bought the matching ST Dupont cutter, and this was a terrible decision. After the first few times of using it, the blades locked closed, so I took it apart to fix it and it turned out that a small screw inside the mechanism had dropped out. 

I repaired it and its been working fine, but then locked again last night and I can hear that the screw inside has come loose again. 

My advice would be to steer well clear!


----------



## KcJason1

Used a DuPont face lighter the other day. Maxi jet I believe.. Not gonna lie it felt fantastic in hand!


----------



## tupacboy

i love my maxijet.... reliable and just feels perfect...


----------



## Herf N Turf

Nothin' says "pimpin" like a Dupont Ligne.

Just sayin'


----------



## smelvis

Herf N Turf said:


> Nothin' says "pimpin" like a Dupont Ligne.
> 
> Just sayin'


Damn you Don, Now that I have a few extends I have been looking at the other more expensive Duponts they are so tempting and Purty why do we need more than one and I have three. I simply can not do anything small just can't


----------



## TrmptPlyr

lol Smelvis, you'd go broke if you had a locker at Cigars by Chivas! Everytime a new edition came out it would inevitably end up in your locker with a note that said "use me, you know you want to take me home"... I had the Andalusia, Pharoh, 007, Opus X, and several others I can't remember just sitting there peering at me from within my own locker saying "take me home!" Luckily I moved to Vegas before I transferred all my wealth into ST Dupont holdings...


----------



## smelvis

I think your right Mark LOL


----------



## splitslim

I have a DuPont X-tend (Maxi-Jet) and love it. I did recently get a Xikar EX for a soft flame option and I find I'm using it more often then the DuPont. I like enjoying the toasting process and taking at least one minute to light a cigar, rotating it 1 inch from the tip of the flame until it ignites....thats the way I was taught and I can't rush the process. With a soft flame lighting cigars is more of a gentle affair, but nothing feels as good in hand as a DuPont, it makes the build quality of my Xikar feel like a toy.

So get both!:rockon:


----------



## KcJason1

KcJason1 said:


> Used a DuPont face lighter the other day. Maxi jet I believe.. Not gonna lie it felt fantastic in hand!


I Just lost! Gave in and bought a Xtend today!


----------

